# Goat not getting up



## Cashewnut (Aug 30, 2009)

This is Penelope and she will not get up anymore. She eats, drinks and pees and poops. She has been wormed and all seems normal, she's alert and all other things seem normal. She was aquired with several other goats and her age is unknown.

This has been going on for a week now. Any clue as to why she can't or wont get up?

I am asking this for a friend in east Texas. 
My poor attempt to post pics, geez this is hard to do.







[/URL][/IMG]





































[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Has she tried to stand up at all? How long has your friend had her? Has a vet been out to look at her?


----------



## Cashewnut (Aug 30, 2009)

She won't stand even with her being held up. My friend has had her for 3 years. 
I was wondering if this was the natural progression of old age for goats.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

She does not look very old.
Maybe some B-1 would help
Was it sudden or slowly downhill


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This is very sad and I don't have enough experience to tell you how to treat her. I do know that goats go downhill fast so this needs to be jumped on quickly and treated like an emergency. Are there any goat vets or breeders that know goats in the area that can be called?


----------



## Cashewnut (Aug 30, 2009)

All I know is she is thin but eats A LOT, been wormed, not pregnant, no goat vets in the area and funds are nil.

My friend is doing the best she can and has other goats but this one is the only one acting this way. No other goat people in the immediate area either.

This goat has her own pen so is not being harassed by the others.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

was wormed with what? fecal check? 
eating good and still getting thin could be a sign for so many things. johnes comes into my mind. was she tested negative for cae? does she has swollen knees? how are her feet trimmed?
what is she getting to eat? how much? 
not a lot of info to really help.


----------



## sadie6447 (Feb 6, 2008)

I had one do this one time...My mule kicked her and caused her to deliver...Through the trama she did this. I had to make a sling to help her regain her muscles. I had to lift her up several times a day. She was wild when it happened and now she is my most friendly and spoiled goat. Today you could never tell it happened. I gave her vit b until she regained her stregnth. I dont think it was because of the mule kicking her. I belive it was the hard labor she had having them. When I seen her she delivered one. Not cleaned off and dead and the other was hanging out and she did not have the energy to get it out, I pulled and it lived then was the trouble with her she could not stand. was not interedsted in babies she just wanted to die & I would not let her. Yours obviously has not had that trama however it goes to show if you just baby her and take the time she probly would come out of it, but it takes alot. Heat lamp if it is cold. If she cant get up chances are she may not have energy to keep her warm.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Here is a thread to read. http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,12243.0.html
Being down she could very well have Meningeal Worm. It gets in the spine and they go down. Texas has them. The Ivomec is given Sub Q that is key. They need Dexamethasone for swelling from die off of worm, and this is painful so Banamine is needed. The laying around and stress they are given antibiotics to prevent pneumonia and coccidiosis treatment prevents that also. So a little money needs spent. Getting them up is important also. The southern states are a hotbed for liverfluke so it would be good to worm for that also, later. Ivomec plus and Valbazen are for that. Anyway that's my gut feeling on her.


----------



## delphinium (Feb 4, 2006)

Is it possible someone tried to ride her, thus damaging her spine?


----------



## Cashewnut (Aug 30, 2009)

I have no idea on the fecal, but she has been wormed with 2 different ones, Valbazen and something else.
She has alfalfa pellets, coastal hay and some other grain, all food is free choice.
Neg CAE, knees are fine and hooves are fine, sorry about the lack of info. 

There isn't a lot of info on the end stages of goat life that I could fine.

Sadie, she is kept with other female goats and not with the males as they are kept separated. She was not bred in 2010. There isn't any electric in the barn thus why she is covered with hay. 

Laverne, I will go read up on that link, thanks for the information. This was what I needed to start searching to get some possible answers and to see if she can fix Pen.

Delphinium, there are not children around, so I would not think she was ridden as she is a small goat. It might be possible one of the younger goats jumping around could have done some injury to her.

Natural Beauty Farm, I will see if my friend can get some B-12, but how can you tell if she is old by looking at her. I know some animals get gray on the face as they get older, do goats do the same?

Thank you Minelson and others for your kind replies and questions and I will look and try to find some answers for my friend.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

what color are her eyelids? most wormers wont take care of barber pole worms.
I would actually like to see her get some red cell just incase its something more and that would help with many things. To deworm her again with pyrentel and safeguard would be wise, both have to be used at 5xs the dose to be effective around here pyrentel for the barber pole (moxi/cydectin work as well) and safeguard for the deer worm along with a double dose of ivomect.
Ideally she needs to see a livestock vet asap instead of throwing meds at her hoping one will work.

I see clouding in one of the eyes has she had any seizures or keeping her neck to one side?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I had one goat one time (still have her) that I just knew had a neck injury..she could not walk, had the vet with her over and over till he told me to just put her down, a new one would cost less....I did range of motion on her extremities every day...I would drag her out and rock her in my old rocking chair, I was determined she was going to live. I dragged that goat around at least three months or more, would stand her up and tie sheets under her to support her .....and one day she stood by herself, and then began walking....now she is fat and sassy...she still has a crooked neck, but Cookie Face is definitely spoiled..she is quite old, but still frisky....I would think your goat had a pinched nerve or something.....just don't give up on her.....the worst for me was when the vet would not come any longer, and I always paid him.....I did get his assistant to come a couple times and give her pain med, just wanted her to be comfortable. Those of us who love goats are a strange breed...we just don't know when to quit.....sometimes we win !


----------



## Cashewnut (Aug 30, 2009)

GrannyG said:


> Those of us who love goats are a strange breed...we just don't know when to quit.....sometimes we win !


Thank you, this made me smile.

Cannon_Farms, I will call her tomorrow and ask those questions. Thank you too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A chiropractor who will make a farm call can evaluate her spine.


----------

